# Need help identifying air compressor before purchase.



## Kenneally (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm looking to purchase an air compressor for my new plasma table, and can't find much info online regarding the compressor below. The guy selling it says it's $6,000 new, and he's selling for $1,000. Just wondering if anyone has insight on whether that's a good deal or not.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

meh...
lol!
maybe $200.00 if i was taking a chance.
off brand here..
if it was a quincy or another BIG name brand.
then maybe..
used compressors are a dime a dozen here...
looks old to me...


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Kennealy,

$6K new is closer to a brand new rotary screw compressor price, especially at 3 HP. I would think less than $4k would be a typical price today and less 20 years ago when this compressor was new. Its a matter of convenience to buy this one but I would spend time and do better for myself, craigslist, auctions, etc. If my business depended on this compressor I would lease one with a full warranty and support, especially if it is used or buy a new one with a new warranty. It depends on use, how good you are at fixing stuff, how much time you have to "play with" it etc. Let us know what you decide, this is no great deal IMOP.
Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Kennealy, 

Iowagold is right, its worth about $200 in parts value. if you buy this one and it fails or needs maintenance parts, at $200 there is room to pay for them. If you are a legitimate business, buy a new compressor then write off the cost in your taxes. if you are a handy hobbyist with lots of time, tools and a truck, build up your own compressor for fun! 

Stephen


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

look at the quincy brand..
they are ok!
*click here for quincy compressors over at northern tool*
*this is the compressor we like
Quincy QT-5 Splash Lubricated Reciprocating Air Compressor — 5 HP, 230 Volt, 1 Phase, 80-Gallon Vertical, Model# 251CS80VCB
and cost is $2300.00 new shipped!*
the one thing we added was urathane feet to hold down the noise...
and it is in a compressor utility room with good hvac and clean room filtered air intake.

and we run regulators at point of use for the hypertherm pcutter.

check out the max air air line system!
i like the 3/4 inch
let me know if you need links on those.


----------

